# Land Lease



## rogerars (Apr 21, 2012)

I live in a Senior type manafactured home park in Ontario. I own the home but pay a monthly "Land Lease" to the owner of the park. I also pay property tax to the park for the home. Are the lease payments and property tax payments deductable on my income tax and if so, how would I do it?

Thanks

Roger


----------



## caricole (Mar 12, 2012)

Obviously a «Principal residence»

No deductions allowed for a principal residence

If sold, no capital gains to report on a principal residence
my opinion


----------



## Spudd (Oct 11, 2011)

Your opinion is not really correct. If you have a low enough income, your property taxes (and maybe the land lease too) count as deductions for Ontario taxes. 

http://www.fin.gov.on.ca/en/credit/oeptc/


----------



## caricole (Mar 12, 2012)

> I also pay property tax to the park for the home


I noticed, ± same as in Quebec but 

I doubt that property tax paid to the «PARK» would qualify

Municipal and or schooltaxes «YES» if paid to the municipality or schoolboard

As for RENT FOR LAND...again questionable

Rent for a dwellig....yes

my opinion


----------



## stardancer (Apr 26, 2009)

If you are living in Ontario, combine the lease payments and the property taxes that you pay to the landlord, and claim this as rent on the ON-Ben form to claim any ON credits. Rent/prop tax paid have never been deductible, except in the case of business or rental enterprises. But in Ontario, they have been eligible for ON credits.


----------

